# my LG solved



## 5setareh (Jan 30, 2015)

hello.

i'm sorry that my english is bad.

i'm boy and for 5 years had LG.

my doctor prescribed sertraline(asentra) and clidinium c. first three weeks my problem get worse but after five weeks of starting treatment my problem fully solved and now i start a nice world without LG.

also another doctor prescribed for a girl sertraline(zoloft) and she cured after a month. she had LG for three years.


----------



## Ali Alyas (May 24, 2013)

Congratulations buddy...

now u can live your life with a smile on your face


----------



## centraleurope01 (Nov 24, 2008)

I tried to take Soloft a few years ago but in a weak i had to stop it. My symptoms got worse, but the reason I had to stop it is i had bad cough using it. I had dry feeling in my lungs, throat and instestines too. I just felt I couldnt stop coughing. In a year i tried it again and the same happened.:S . I'm sure it has something to do with our brain/ nerv system.


----------



## Kehndy12 (Mar 17, 2015)

I was on Zoloft for years but it didn't help. I'm happy for you, though.


----------



## hope2future (Mar 19, 2015)

i am happy to you

and hopefully we find a cure also..

i need to ask did you stop using it after cure or continue with medicine and what is your plan and diet that you follow..

i am recently use zoloft 50 mg and it is my fifth day..

and thank you

give us your updated life


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

Lg/ibs/SIBO "cured" update 3 years later

First of all it's not in your head, don't let anyone tell you that. Try the diet I found worked for me below.

Here's a little back story. I've had ibs symptoms since 15 yrs old. Diagnosed with (SIBO) small intestine bacterial overgrowth by *hydrogen breath test* at 17, now 22. I managed my sibo & lg symptoms in my first year of college after struggling to find a cure that wasn't there. This is my first time logging bk in since 3 years ago bc I've happily moved on with managing my symptoms,but I have not forgotten the frustrations of all those suffering. I just want to share what works for me.

*Symptoms* included sharp abdominal pain (upper left & lower right), bloating, nausea, lethargy, leaky gas, constipation, floating light colored stool, rosacea, popping and fluttering noises in stomach whether I ate or not. Treated it with Flagyl antibiotic, "cured", it came back. Now having been managing my symptoms successfully for the last 3 years. I found success through committing to a low carb, low sugar, no high fructose, no wheat diet, in addition to daily exercise, Miralax 1-2x a day, and Culturelle probiotic (Health & wellness-blue label) 2 pills 1-2x a day.

*Hiding Leaky Gas Tips:*The diet similar to FODMAP reduces gas, sharp pains, nausea, rosacea, lethargy, sweats. The miralax reduces constipation which = no leakygas. The probiotics decreased my bloating & stomach noises in the event I eat bad. Daily jog also helps sweat out toxins. If embarrassing smell is an issue tips include filling part of sock with coffee grounds to put in pocket or scented dryer sheet btwn underwear fabric, also keeping something over your lap (jacket) when sitting & cross legged sitting position to lessen smell. Pm me to learn more about my exact diet & tips Good luck and hope this helps you move on as I have.

*My exact managing symptom diet* of high protein, low carb, no wheat, no high fructose was:

*Scrambeled eggs with pepper and sometimes a side of natural ketchup, two strawberries, an 8oz glass of cold water for breakfast

*Snacks of greek yogurt and strawberries, some wheat free animal crackers, wheat free grahm crackers, or peanut butter on a spoon ( you basically have to read the label for everything to watch out for wheat and high fructose *triggers)

*Grilled chicken either plain or with tomato sauce and parmesan cheese, optional side of steamed green beans for dinner or lunch, either plain water or water with a couple splashes of juice to flavor

Made my diet very plain, which kind of sucked, but it's definitely worth it. You'll also benefit by losing weight if that's a plus for you? and the high protein will support your muscles.


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

Just reposting in this thread to bump it to the top of the forum as another possible solution for our symptoms. I think she has a good plan minus the Miralax for me.

Another person cured from SIBO.. (may be a bit dangerous?):


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ibs/comments/4xcdp7


----------

